

What the Heck is SEO? A rebuttal - gfiorelli1
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2012/12/21/what-heck-seo-rebuttal/

======
gabemart
Original article (discussion): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4947013>

